#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  看新聞猜香港獸人畫家 : 3 (粵語注意)

## 狼王白牙

以下新聞粵語注意  請給出畫家圖庫或網站地址 : 3

新聞位於  東周網: http://eastweek.my-magazine.me/main/68188

*不讀大學又如何 港青畫出彩虹*


康仔愛畫狼人角色，這張明信片是他至今最滿意的作品。



放榜在即，今屆有逾六萬名文憑試考生同爭大學入場券，競爭一如以往激烈。比起同齡的學生，今期的十七歲主角葉景康（康仔），卻選擇走一條不一樣的路，與其讀書為考試求分數，他反而獨愛執起工筆天馬行空，畫出屬於他的一片天。

根據政府中央政策組的統計，全港近九十萬青少年中，約有百分之七正「待業待學」，即簡稱「雙待青年」，康仔正是其中一個。「中三留咗兩次班，平日上堂唔會瞓覺，但就係聽唔明老師講乜，結果成績好差，考試英文唔過十分，數學唔過廿分。」康仔嘆氣道。

*留班兩年輟學*

的確，並非人人都適合接受傳統教育，小學時確診有讀寫障礙的康仔，自認天生跟書本和文字「唔係好熟」，惟獨對線條和圖畫特別敏感，「中三之後轉了去香港專業教育學院（IVE）學寫程式，點知原來要用英文編碼，於是成日走堂，一星期只返一兩日學，一上堂就畫畫，近半年就被踢出校。」

康仔之後便「有書唔讀」，日日屈在家畫畫、打機，「打LOL打到十一點，再同網友吹水傾到凌晨三、四點。簡單嚟講，係個宅男。」而對於未來，康仔從沒想過，亦不敢去想，「無諗過讀到大學，亦唔知可以做乜工。」

這樣的宅男生活過了一兩年，直至去年六月，他認識到香港小童群益會生涯規劃地區服務隊（九龍東）的社工蔡業標（標Sir），人生才有了轉變。「第一次約康仔去屋企樓下公園傾偈，知道佢無乜朋友，但好鍾意畫LOL內的狼人角色，亦好沉迷打機同日本文化。」標Sir憶述。

第一次見面後，標Sir扭盡六壬尋找話題跟康仔建立關係，「搵人教我打LOL，點知都係學唔識。」他苦笑說。適逢中心在天水圍舉辦遊戲工作坊，標Sir於是想出一條「埋身」妙計，「由觀塘的中心去天水圍，我哋會津貼四十蚊車馬費，我於是邀請康仔去，之後用畀番車馬費佢做藉口再約佢。」

*尋回失去自信*

這一招果然奏效，標Sir如願成為康仔身邊第一個「大朋友」。「見康仔用鉛筆畫畫，於是叫佢上中心學用電腦畫板，仲建議佢畫一張屬於自己嘅卡片。」他指着康仔畫的狼人卡片續說：「呢張係佢設計嘅第二張卡片，之前狼人全身藍色，代表佢沉默寡言，呢張用多咗白色，代表個人開放咗。」

正所謂一次生兩次熟，標Sir之後更專程找了本地漫畫家小雲，搞工作坊教他和一班學員勾線、打陰影等技巧。「落堂建議康仔畀小雲睇自己的作品，佢話無帶，其實我早有預謀，隨身帶咗一套，由佢親身遞給小雲老師。」說時，標Sir笑着露出老練的眼神。

香港賽馬會慈善信託基金由一五年起，捐助推行「賽馬會鼓掌．創你程計劃」，在全港五區成立服務隊，幫助像康仔這類十五至廿一歲的「雙待青年」。計劃早前首度推出「CLAP.CHAT」網上支援服務，由社工輪流擔任領航員，為青少年提供生涯規劃支援服務，標Sir正是領航員之一。賽馬會慈善事務高級經理應鳳秀指，人各有自己的追夢歷程，「最重要能從中發掘潛能，建立人生價值和態度，化為終身受用的能量棒。」標Sir則說：「我安排康仔參加旗下的獎勵計劃，申請到一筆資金幫佢尋夢，其中一樣就係跟小雲老師學畫畫。」

「我仲帶康仔去『同人展』，當中一檔以狼人做主題，佢一口氣掃晒人哋所有作品，但唔夠錢，最後我借錢畀佢買。」標Sir出力又出錢，原來另有目的，「想佢同檔主交換電郵，等康仔識多啲人。」

----------


## 白雨云

所知的平台都查過了,還是找不到......
很喜歡圖片中的畫風的說.
都只查到新聞

----------

